# maybe ffa wethers??



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What do yall think of him??? 
Hes $250
Hes for a January and maybe feb show (county then major) and its may 29 here and he was born in im thinking march.
He said he has an amazing attitude and loves to be handled.
I like his chest butt and length but his lopline worries me and im not sure on his profile
































show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ignore the random pic at the bottom

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's nice overall. What bothers you about his topline? It looks fairly level other than he blades out some at the top. Mine always do that and then it kind of goes away with weigt and age. Holding the head up high can also hide that. He is a nice looking wether but could have more power, again it can come with working and feeding. 

For $250 I think he would be a good buy IF you want a big wether for your shows. He would be an easy 90-100lbs in Jan and Feb I would think.... How much does he weigh now and at birth? You can figure his ADG and see about how fast he'll grow.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont like how narrow his topline looks. It may just be the picture though

But thanks. Ill ask about his weight 
Its one of the best wethers he has.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think he is too narrow topped. It looks fairly square of course, I don't see anything to use for size comparison. He looks like he needs some groceries and would be fine. He's a nice for the price especially... If you think he will stay the size you want for your shows then I would buy him.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is another one I'm looking at I'm going there on the 12th. He was originally $400 but the guy said he'd go down to $350 forshure and maybe even $300 but my budget do sent allow for anything over $300 so if I like him I'll try and nock him down to $300


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I personally like the first goat much better. The second one has a really angled look to him. He is thinner, has much less bone, and looks to be a cross (which may be fine, depending on if it is a meat cross or not). For being $100 more, I wouldn't take him. The other one is a great wether IMO.

But definitely go and get your hands on both. Sometimes the pictures are deceiving.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. First one looks better. Not enough body and width on the second to allow for much muscle


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks trinity and Dani.
We decided not to check him out. He was over 2 hours away and we didn't wanna make that for something that doesn't look all that "awesome" I know that sounds dumb but I have like 6 other places near by to check out. 
I'm on my way to check some out now. I'll post pics of my fav 1 or 2


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

The one that's being held.
He's $250
He's got a narrowish back is my main problem with him.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He looks good except for his top


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How old are they? They seem pretty small and shaggy.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Their begining of April.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They'd probably be a good size for your shows!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im going to go see these goat and the goats from the orriginal post on the 5th.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/3818307769.html

Then hopefully on the 9th I'm going to be seeing these
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3888104867.html
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3846842396.html
(Same person different adds)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I definitely like the ones from Austin! Now, are you allowed horns at fair? The first wethers from San Antonio are horned.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> I definitely like the ones from Austin! Now, are you allowed horns at fair? The first wethers from San Antonio are horned.


Thanks for mentioning!! I didn't even look


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I like the one's from Austin!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I really like the ones from la grange to!! And their at a really good price too!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Boerne bailed on me. I think we might just not check them out were not going that way any more 
But this is the guy from liberty hill


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

OK so were going back to get him. The wether's only 150! So were gonna get him! I couldn't say no to a steel like that. He's muscled too!
What do y'all think?? I'll post better pics some time when he settles down soon.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Cant see too well from the pictures, but I will critique once new ones are posted 

Is he from the San Antonio ad?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

No I didn't have any pictures of him. 
Another from that guy is the one in the first post that started the tread.


The San Antonio add said he couldn't do it anymore today so I won't be visiting him more than likely.

And yeah sorry for the bad pics. It was bright and I couldn't see the pictures I had taken.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is him. Pics don't do him justice. 
I want to try and clip him Wednesday or Thursday depending what I work Wednesday. I'm dying to use my brand new lister legend clippers!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well didn't post them...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well never mind it was telling me they didn't go threw


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i'd stick to the first one, he looks way bigger and meatier


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like a nice boy with good potential! Does he have a name?

And I felt the need to warn you about the clippers... They get very, very hot very, very quickly. Have some coolant spray for them and feel the blade ever few minutes to make sure it isn't burning the goat. They work very well for clipping, but have a hard time staying cool.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@Trinity-Our FFA has like 3 and they work very well??? Iv used them quite a bit. Even after sheering 10 goats/lambs they were good. 

@enchanted And what do you mean the first one? 
If you are talking about the very first pics I posted on this tread I can't get him he's to big :/

@farmer @trinity - thank you! I hope he grows well. He's already softening up to me!! He touched my finger threw the fince!!! I'm gonna spend sometime with him tomorrow. He's so quiet to! We have him alone for today and tomorrow and he isn't crying atall! I was surprised!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Not good but their closer than the others


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know therapist is late. but I forgot to get pics of my newest wether. 
this is my smallest whether. he's (mostly) shaved in these pics.
he was born late April early may.
he's only 36 lbs tell be for a march show.


----------

